

Ask HN: How to bill clients in an hourly job, when you use your pre-built code. - minhajuddin

I do a lot of freelancing work. Billing the client on an hourly basis is the fair way to keep the project realistic and on track.<p>However, a lot of times when I start working on a project, I copy a lot of infrastructure code which I've built over the years. This helps save a lot of hours for the client. So it definitely adds a lot of value, but I do this within an hour or so. So, how do you guys suggest I bill this? How do I explain it to the client?
======
devs1010
I'd say be honest with them and rather than just bill extra hours, bill a flat
fee for use of this code base and then bill for each hour spent customizing. I
think any reasonable client would find value in having code already written
that can be used for their project. Even if the project is open source, I'd
still bill a flat fee for inclusion of it in a project given that you have
very high expertise in it and thus can be more efficient and effective with
customizations than an unfamiliar programmer could be.

------
AndrewDucker
So bill them for the hours you spend. If your prebuilt code makes you faster
than you would otherwise have been then that means you can move on to other
work faster, they get a better deal, and they tell other people that you're
awesome.

------
damoncali
Raise your rate if you're reusing a lot of code. You deserve to be compensated
for it. Bottom line, the final price should be as much as they're willing to
pay.

If you can't raise your rate enough (what do you mean $550/hour!), don't bill
hourly.

------
amccloud
You can charge more when you expect fewer hours. Maybe not as much you would
normally make. In the end your client would, or should, appreciate the price
and how fast things got delivered.

------
kolinko
My way of charging - a fixed fee at the start, for the absolutely basic
functionality (you usually use the pre-built code in this part), and hourly
fee for fixes/updates etc.

~~~
minhajuddin
How do the customers respond to this? I haven't tried this approach but it
sounds like a great way.

------
zachinglis
Bill them for time and materials. Price your product before you start and let
your client know how they should expect to spend.

